# terminal slow



## anand (Dec 13, 2018)

I have installed FreeBSD on Acer laptop with Pentium processor with amd64 install. During installation, it was getting stuck at message of USB error for Chicony electronics. I don't have the exact message. Install didn't work normal but in safe mode. After installing, terminal is very slow. If fdisk is typed, it takes only fd and stops. Does it have to do with terminal properties or something odd?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD? What's the exact make and model of the laptop?

And please stop using fdisk(8) (it only supports MBR), use gpart(8) instead.


----------



## anand (Dec 14, 2018)

I am using freebsd 11 version on acer laptop A315-31-P931
But, even when I tried fedora on it, terminal(pseudo on gnome) was slow.
On freebsd, I am using tty.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 14, 2018)

It's not clear if you are talking about the console (ttyn) or a terminal in Gnome.
If the console is slow (repeat rate and scrolling) you can tweak that using kbdcontrol(1).
If everything seems to be crawling along in Xorg/Gnome then you most likely haven't the right graphics driver configured.


----------



## dieselriot (Dec 15, 2018)

IMO, console should come with fast keyrate by default. Medium is just too slow. bsdconfig(8) also works great for setting those tty options.


----------



## anand (Apr 8, 2019)

This is a late reply. I tried kbdcontrol but problem still exists. Typically a key if is press for example 10 times, rather than 10 chars, it will lose some or sometimes it just stops. Sometimes, it prints a character multiple times even for single keystroke. Fast loses some chars. There is usb driver error from kernel "waiting for bios to give up control". is that the reason or should a tweak needed on tty buffer. x  windows is not installed.


----------



## k.jacker (Apr 12, 2019)

I'd look for something like "USB handoff" in BIOS and set it to "enabled".
If I recall correctly, older OSes need that to be disabled, and on a modern OS it should be enabled (or the other way around ).
I can't test it myself, since none of my computers has it.


----------

